# Searching for Decent Wet Food for Arthirtic Senior Pit Mix. Help!



## keanna_777 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello, everyone! I'm new on this website and I found it while searching Google for answers. So let's get to the meat of it. 
I have an awesome 8-year old American Pit Terrier/English Mastiff mix male dog named Jackson. Now Jackson lives back home with my mom in an urban area and doesn't get much exercise these days, except for going on tie out 2-3 times a day and whenever she can walk him. We recently took him to a local Banfield hospital and he was diagnosed with arthritis in his hind right knee/leg. He has ALWAYS hurt himself before from running out the house and around the neighborhood and due to all that pent up energy; he runs like a maniac and injures a hind leg. The limps lasted a day or two, then went away after going easy on it and gently massaging it but he had a limp for THREE months before it went away. So I started him on NaturVet's Level 1 Joint Care Chews. (which he refuses to eat on most days, sigh)
SO. I need suggestions on the best senior wet foods you guys know and have tried with good results. I am open to any tips and questions y'all have, and any advice is welcome. This dog is my world and I would buy him anything for him to feel better. Thanks!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't feed any commercial foods, but I would say look for one with the highest meat content.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would choose grainfree options.


----------

